# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  تاريخ كرة القدم (منقول للفائدة)

## خالد سليمان طه

*يعود تاريخ هذه اللعبة إلى أزيد من 2500 سنة قبل الميلاد، حيث مارسها الصينيون القدامى، وكانوا يقدمون الولائم للفريق الفائز ويجلدون الفريق المنهزم. وعرفها اليونانيون واليابانيون 600 سنة قبل الميلاد، والمصريون 300 سنة قبل الميلاد. كما أن بعض آثار الشعر الجاهلي تدل على أن العرب القدامى مارسوا أيضا هذه اللعبة. 
إلا أن اللعبة، في شكلها الممارس اليوم، ظهرت بإنجلترا. ففي سنة 1016، وخلال احتفالهم بإجلاء الدنماركيين عن بلادهم، لعب الإنجليز الكرة فيما بينهم ببقايا جثت الدنماركيين، ولك أن تحزر أقرب أعضاء الجسم شبها بالكرة وأسهلها على التدحرج بين الأرجل، فمنعت ممارستها. وكانت هذه اللعبة تظهر وتنتشر، ثم تمنع بمراسيم ملكية لأسباب متعددة، ووصل الأمر إلى حد المعاقبة على ممارستها بالسجن لمدة أسبوع
  1710 : ظهور اللعبة في المدارس الإنجليزية

1857 :   تأسيس نادي "شيفيلد" كأقدم نادي في العالم

  1862 : وضعت أول قوانين لكرة القدم

   1867 : وضع مبدأ التسلل (الشرود)


1872 :   تقنين حجم ومواصفات محددة للكرة

1875 :   تعويض الشريط الذي كان يحدد علو المرمى بقضيب عرض (ما يعرف بالعارضة)

 1878 : حكم بريطاني يستعمل لأول مرة الصافرة في التحكيم

 1885 : وضع تشريعات الاحتراف

 1891 : ظهور ضربة الجزاء
        1900 : أول دورة أولمبية (باريس(

 1904 : نشأة الجامعة الدولية لكرة القدم (بدأت بسبع دول)

 1912 : أصبح بإمكان الحراس استعمال أيديهم داخل المربع

  1927 : أصبح الهدف من الزاوية (الركنية) مباشرة جائزا

1929 : تقرر تنظيم مباريات كأس العالم كل أربع سنوات مثل الألعاب الأولمبية

1930 : تنظيم أول مباريات لكأس العالم في أوروغواي

1992 : تنظيم أول مباريات لكأس العالم النسائية في الصين
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*دورات نهائيات كأس العالم:


الدورة الأولى سنة 1930 نظمت في أوروغواي، وفازت بها أوروغواي (كان من المقرر أن تنظم الدورة الأولى بسويسرا سنة 1905)

الدورة الثانية سنة 1934 بإيطاليا، فازت بها إيطاليا ( بداية النقل الإذاعي للمباريات)

الدورة الثالثة سنة 1938 بفرنسا، فازت بها إيطاليا للمرة الثانية على التوالي

الدورة الرابعة سنة 1950 بالبرازيل، فازت بها أوروغواي (جاء تنظيم هذه الدورة بعد توقف دام 12 سنة بسبب الحرب العالمية الثانية)

الدورة الخامسة سنة 1954 بسويسرا، فازت بها ألمانيا الغربية (تميزت الدورة بالنقل التلفزي المباشر لأول مرة لثماني مباريات)

الدورة السادسة سنة 1958 بالسويد، فازت بها البرازيل

الدورة السابعة سنة 1962 بالشيلي، فازت بها البرازيل

الدورة الثامنة سنة 1966 بإنجلترا، فازت بها إنجلترا. 

الدورة التاسعة سنة 1970 بالمكسيك، فازت بها البرازيل.

الدورة العاشرة سنة 1974 بألمانيا الغربية، فازت بها ألمانيا الغربية.

الدورة الحادية عشر سنة 1978 بالأرجنتين، فازت بها الأرجنتين.

الدورة الثانية عشر سنة 1982 بإسبانيا، فازت بها إيطاليا.

الدورة الثالثة عشر سنة 1986 بالمكسيك، فازت بها الأرجنتين.

الدورة الرابعة عشر سنة 1990 بإيطاليا، فازت بها ألمانيا.

الدورة الخامسة عشر سنة 1994 بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، فازت بها البرازيل.

الدورة السادسة عشر سنة 1998 بفرنسا، فازت بها فرنسا

الدورة السابعة عشر سنة 2002 بكل من اليابان وكوريا الجنوبية فازت بها البرازيل

كرات قدم قديما اااااا :


ساعد على انتشار كرة القدم كونها لعبة سهلة، يمكن ممارستها أينما كان ودونما حاجة إلى أية وسائل (إلا في المباريات الرسمية)، يكفي فقط أن تعرف مع من أنت وضد من. فهي تلعب في الأزقة وعلى الشاطئ وفي أشباه الملاعب العشبية وغير العشبية. أما وسيلة اللعب الأساسية، التي هي الكرة، فيتم اللعب بما توفر مما هو مكور سهل التدحرج.

وكانت الحضارات القديمة، التي عرفت لعبة كرة القدم، تمارسها بأنواع مختلفة من الأشكال الكروية المصنوعة من جلود الحيوانات أو غيرها. وفي عهد الفراعنة كانت كرة القدم تلعب بكرات من الحجر، لازالت نماذج منها محفوظة في المتاحف.

في سنة 1882تم تقنين حجم ومواصفات محددة للكرة. وأصبح قانون اللعبة الآن يفرض أن لا يتعدى أقصى حجم لقطر الكرة 71 سنتمترا، وأن لا يقل عن 68 سنتمترا. وأن لا يتجاوز وزن الكرة، عند بداية المقابلة، 453 غراما، وأن لا يقل عن 386 غراما. بالإضافة إلى مقاييس ومواصفات أخرى دقيقة تمكن من التحكم في مرونة ومستوى استجابة الكرة وسرعتها.

وتجدر الإشارة هنا، إلى أن المؤسسة المكلفة بصنع كرات القدم الخاصة بمباريات نهائيات كأس العالم اختارت الصناع المغاربة لتركيب هذه الكرات. حيث يتم صنعها بأحد فروع الشركة بفاس، ثم تنقل إلى ألمانيا لمراقبة أخيرة قبل شحنها إلى البلد المنظم
البعد الاقتصادي لكرة القدم: 
ارتبط ظهور كرة القدم الحديثة كلعبة شعبية في انجلترا بالثورة الصناعية، حيث أصبحت من العلامات التي ترمز إلى العمال. وقد استثمرت عدة مؤسسات صناعية وتجارية كبرى في هذه اللعبة، لتستفيد صورتها من القيم التي تمثلها كرة القدم (الحيوية، التحمل، النهوض، التفوق...)، كما وظفتها كعنصر للسلم الاجتماعي والاندماج. 

وانتقلت الكرة، على مر السنين، من مجرد لعبة محبوبة ورياضة شعبية إلى نشاط اقتصادي بكل معنى الكلمة. وقد ساهم في هذا التحول أنظمة الاحتراف والاحتضان، وتسويق المباريات، وتحول الأندية من جمعيات إلى شركات بدأت تقتحم بورصات القيم. ولم تعد المناسبات الكروية الكبرى كنهائيات كأس العالم مجرد مناسبات لتسويق المنتوج فحسب، بل وأصبحت كذلك فرصا لاقتحام أسواق جديدة. واستطاعت "فيفا" أن تضم تحت لوائها 204 عضوا، أي أكثر من عدد أعضاء منظمة الأمم المتحدة

من أهم التواريخ بكرة القدم العالمية : 


1904 تأسيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم ........ الفيفا 

1905 الف كومون ... أول لاعب يصل ثمنه إلى 1000 جنيه أسترليني وانتقل من نادي سوندرلاند الى ميدلبورج

1914 الملك جورج الرابع أول حاكم ملكي يحضر نهائي كأس أنجلترا

1924 إقامة أول مباراة دولية في استاد وميبلى بين انجلترا واسكتلندا وانتحت بالتعادل 1-1 والسماح للاعبين بتسجيل أهداف من الضربات الركنية

1925 ظهور قانون التسلل

1930 أورجواي تفوز بأول بطولة لكأس العالم

1938 نقل اول مباراة على الهواء تلفزيونياً في نهائي كأس أنجلترا

1951 استخدام الكرة البيضاء لأول مرة

1953 أول هزيمة لأنجلترا على استاد وميبلى 6-3 أمام المجر

1954 المجر تهزم أنجلترا 7-1

1965 شطب عشرة لاعبين مدى الحياة لحصولهم على رشوة في الدوري الانجليزي

1968 نقل أول مباراة على الهواء بالالوان في نهائي كأس انجلترا بين ايفرتون ودبليوبي
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

1927 : أصبح الهدف من الزاوية (الركنية) مباشرة جائزا




 
ركنية:

التاريخ دا لذيذ بشكل

قون من ركنية:

حلوة وملعوبة
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين
					

ركنية:

التاريخ دا لذيذ بشكل

قون من ركنية:

حلوة وملعوبة



1927  فى السودان كان تاريخ اجمل هدف يسجل فى قلوب شعب السودان
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*تسلم يا ابو الخلد عالمعلومات النادرة
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*ويجلدون الفريق المنهزم.
دى لو رجعوها امانة ناس قارورة ما تعبوا

مشكور حبيبنا خالدونا
 
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة gold star
					

تسلم يا ابو الخلد عالمعلومات النادرة



مشكور يا قلب على المرور
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

ويجلدون الفريق المنهزم.
دى لو رجعوها امانة ناس قارورة ما تعبوا

مشكور حبيبنا خالدونا
 



هاهاهاهاهاى 
تسلم على المرور يا حافظ
والصينين ديل لو مسكوهم الفريق القومى كان ريحونا من جنس الفضائح دى
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*
 1925 ظهور قانون التسلل

يعني قبال كده الجماعه تلقاهم ملمومين في القون
تشكر حبيبنا خالد سيول(خلدونا)

*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					


 1925 ظهور قانون التسلل

يعني قبال كده الجماعه تلقاهم ملمومين في القون
تشكر حبيبنا خالد سيول(خلدونا)




مشكور الحبيب ياسر الغلباااااااااااااااااااااااااان
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

مشكور الحبيب ياسر الغلباااااااااااااااااااااااااان



غلباااااااان مالي
ضارباني سيول

براك فتلت البوست
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*(ولك أن تحزر أقرب أعضاء الجسم شبها بالكرة وأسهلها على التدحرج بين الأرجل)
ياخى ديل زعلانين منهم زعل

*

----------


## fanan

*مشكور حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*مشكور الحبيب خالد على المعلومه القيمه
*

----------

